# 2009 Cervelo S1



## fatboyjoe

Hi, I am looking into purchasing a second bike. What are your thoughts on the Cervelo S1? I know it is aluminum and all but I need your no holds barred opinion on the bike. Thank you very much for your time.:thumbsup:


----------



## zuppy51

IMHO, Cannondale doe's aluminum better than anyone. If you want aluminum- go Cannondale. 
I have ridden the S1 it's a solid bike. I just don't like a couple things about it:
1) The rear stays are really, really stiff. It vibrated a lot over rough terrain.
2) 73deg / 76 deg seat post. It really did not feel that I could produce any power at 76deg setting on the seat post. I thought this was kind of odd. I could not get comfy.

Otherwise it's a solid performing bike. Not the lightest, or most responsive. But very nice.


----------



## jaydub_u

Well here is my take. I purchased last year a Cdale Synapse 6 alum. It is a nice bike and rides well. I rode it for nearly a year and just last month I bought an new S1. I have had it 4 weeks and have put about 250 miles on it. It rides great. When I was trying it out, I was also trying out a felt z35 and a scott cr1. both carbons. rode all three aprox. ten miles each and carbons didn't ride any better than the cervelo IMO. I can't wait to ride my cervelo. very fast bike. rode 50 miles the other day and though I was tired as it was my longest ride to date it rode just fine. Could be due to the fact that I had the bike fitted to me and they did a great job. Also the S1 weight right at 18 lbs and was 2oz. less that both of the others. I am very happy with my cervelo.


----------



## fatboyjoe

Thank you for your inputs. Jaydub_u, what's your build on your S1? How is the ride when the road gets a little rough? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jaydub_u

mine is bone stock ultegra build with shimano R500 wheels. I was surprised that the weight was lighter than the 2 carbon bikes. Also as all 3 bikes were the same price, $2200.00, the carbon bikes were 105 build. I personally feel that when it comes to carbon, you pay too much for entry level carbon. I rode all bikes on the same stretch of rode and made sure that I remembered the bumps along the way. I could not tell any noticable difference in the ride. Now, I am 51 years old and 240lbs. I would think that if there was any real harshness to it, I would definately have a problem. I have only had it a few weeks and I am averaged about 75 miles a week on it. Go ride one at a shop that will do a proper fit and ride the hell out of it. I can say that I am very happy with mine. With that said though, while it is in this weekend for its 250mile tuneup, I am going to ride my synapse this weekend and we'll see how it feels.


----------



## fatboyjoe

Jaydub_u: Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the S1. I'm getting one 1st week June. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydub_u

Cool. Make sure that you report back and tell us what you think.


----------



## parker3375

I've had my s1 for about a month now and love it. I'm coming off a '09 Orca and an '09 Madone 5.2 and I honestly think this bike rides almost as well as the other two on the rough stuff. The Madone would edge it by a little as far as comfort goes but it beats the Orca hands down. I repeat, I love this bike. It feels fast and I've shaved some weight off mine to lighten the load a bit as well ('08 Force group, Easton wheels, and the seatpost off an s2/3). If you want a great performing/riding/looking bike then you made the right choice. Enjoy it!


----------



## fatboyjoe

Yes Sir! Will do:thumbsup:


----------



## RayWhitney

*Timely!*

This is helpful information.

I am in the market for a new bike, and I have been juggling the budget. I already have acquired a groupo (campy chorus 10). So that is in the bag. What I am looking for now is the frame and the wheels.

I am doing the test ride in a few weeks on an S1. I figure that if it provides a good ride, I can get the frame and a great set of wheels for $2000. That fits with my budget. 

The bottom line is the bottom line: it seems that this bike gives you the performance of a much more expensive frame/fork that you will have some money left over to enhance it with better-than-average components.

At 5'10" and 172lbs, I am hoping that it gives me a responsive and decently comfortable ride. My current bike is a 15-year-old Bianchi, so I am comparing old steel geometry with new alu engineering. Should be interesting.


----------



## jpdigital

I've had my S1 for about 4 months now. 1200 miles on it. Previously had a CSK 7005(?) aluminium, which is now my 2nd bike. Only have ever really ridden alu so can't compare it to carbon. 

My goodness this bike is explosive!! Didn't realize how responsive it is to out-of-the-saddle efforts until I went back to riding my other bike. It seems to really like taking short hills & "steepish false flats" (2%-3% gradients) out of the saddle & in the drops. Never do I feel like any effort whatsoever is wasted. 

Handles increadibly well, too. 

However, it doesn't at all feel "twitchy" and the ride is by no means harsh. I've taken plenty of cobbled roads on it, and although it may not be as "plush" (I guess) as carbon, I didn't feel beat-up like I have on other alu frames. FWIW, I'm 150(ish)lbs on 54cm.

The bike comes in a touch around 17lbs w/ Campy Centaur & a slightly overbuilt handbuilt set of DTSwiss wheels.

No such thing as the "perfect bike", but IMO, it's the perfect _aluminium_ bike. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Marcos_E

Anyone have any thoughts on this bike vs. a CAAD9?


----------



## TiBike

*My question exactly!!*



Marcos_E said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this bike vs. a CAAD9?


Someone with some first hand knowledge please weigh in.


----------



## miteemike3

Simply put, it's an awesome bike. It really does not ride with the harshness that you would expect out of an aluminum frame but isn't quite as smooth as my R3. I thought about the C'dale bc they build VERY good aluminum frames and have done so for many years, but the aerodynamics and the very snappy feel of the soloist (now S1) is unbeatable. I can ride a century on my soloist and still feel good at the end... the ride is impeccable and it makes an awesome crit/ race bike. With Record 10 and Ksyrium SL's, it weighs in just a hint under 17 pounds.


----------



## twiggy

Its a great bike, but it has some serious drawbacks IMHO....

I work at a Cervelo dealer, but I've ridden Aluminum Gants, carbon giants, aluminum Cdales, now a Carbon Cannondale SuperSix, etc etc

I bought a Soloist Team (ie: S1) last summer as I am an engineer and Canadian and was really drawn in by Cervelo's marketing. I think Cervelo make great bikes. The aero effects 'feel' noticable, although it may be all in your head (my very non-aero Cannondale feels damn fast too). That said, the big drawback of the S1 for me was comfort. I'm 25 years old, former racer, 175-180lbs... I thought the bike was brutally, painfully stiff. Of course that made it responsive for sprinting and really putting down the power, but ultimately I couldn't stay comfortable for more than 80-100kms. In addition I found the fit really strange.... lots of toe overlap for me and I always felt to stretched out somehow.

I switched to my SuperSix and am extremely happy with it... loads more comfortable and a much better fit for me. If I was buying an aluminum bike now (may buy one for rainy days someday?) I'd probably pick up a CAAD9... durable, stiff and comfortable....whereas I find the S1 to be a pretty race-specific bike!


----------



## jaydub_u

twiggy said:


> Its a great bike, but it has some serious drawbacks IMHO....
> 
> I work at a Cervelo dealer, but I've ridden Aluminum Gants, carbon giants, aluminum Cdales, now a Carbon Cannondale SuperSix, etc etc
> 
> I bought a Soloist Team (ie: S1) last summer as I am an engineer and Canadian and was really drawn in by Cervelo's marketing. I think Cervelo make great bikes. The aero effects 'feel' noticable, although it may be all in your head (my very non-aero Cannondale feels damn fast too). That said, the big drawback of the S1 for me was comfort. I'm 25 years old, former racer, 175-180lbs... I thought the bike was brutally, painfully stiff. Of course that made it responsive for sprinting and really putting down the power, but ultimately I couldn't stay comfortable for more than 80-100kms. In addition I found the fit really strange.... lots of toe overlap for me and I always felt to stretched out somehow.
> 
> I switched to my SuperSix and am extremely happy with it... loads more comfortable and a much better fit for me. If I was buying an aluminum bike now (may buy one for rainy days someday?) I'd probably pick up a CAAD9... durable, stiff and comfortable....whereas I find the S1 to be a pretty race-specific bike!


Well that just goes to show you. I am 51 yrs. old and after riding my s1 for about 500miles, I took my 08 synapse 6 out for 20 miles the other day and wasn't near as comfortable as I was with my S1. and the synapse is billed as a comfort bike. I did a 65mile and 30 mile ride over the memorial day weekend with my S1 and felt fine. And I just got back into cycling last year after 25years away. So you really have to go out and ride one and see how it feels to you. A good bike shop should have no problem with you taking it out for 10 or 15 miles at least. My LBS that I tested the cervelo just told me, "we close at 6:00pm so just be back before we close". Find a shop that carries cervelo and other high end bikes in your price range and compare. that is what I did.


----------



## TiBike

So how do these modern aluminum offerings stack up against slightly older frames such as, say, a Pinarello Marvel? Noticably lighter, smoother, stiffer, etc.????


----------



## sdirep

ya my friend is thinking about getting that bike....right now he can get the s1 for 2100 or the '08 rs for 2500...what would you guys do? personally i told him to get the rs.


----------



## RichieNY

*Cervelo S1*

I did a century yesterday and rode about 30 miles alongside a guy on an S1. He was in his mid 20's and the bike fit him like a glove. What struck me about him was how right he looked on the bike. He said that he had a good shop fit him on the bike and it really showed. 

Remembering this post I asked him if the S1was comfortable, and his response was yes. I prodded him some more saying I'd heard it might be a bit harsh, and he said no-way, he was loving the ride. We had about 80 hilly miles in us at that point and he looked like he was having a good time. 

He did mention that if I was thinking of buying an S1 the FSA crank the bike is spec'd with was disappointing and to swap it out before buying. Sorry we went our seperate ways rather abruptly then so I was not able to get the specifics.


----------



## The Rock

_The Rock wants..._

* Best top end pro-level, race pedigree aluminium, "bombproof" solid sturdyness, BB30 stiffness
* Stunning Stealth Jet Black (preferably anodized)
* Seriously go faster when sprinting, accelerating out-of-the-saddle, hands-on-the-drops break or just cruising
* Comfort or light weight not a priority


_Double delight..._

---> USED Soloist Team in stunning stealth anodized jet black ONLY!!! *(the Mistress)*

---> NEW 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 (4) what a killer bike!!! stealth jet black matte (BBQ). Ultegra gruppo. SRAM BB30s for eXtra stiffness, Slice premium Monocoque carbon fork. *(the Wife)*



So, if anyone out there wish to sell their 51cm Soloist Team (*stunning stealth anodized jet black*) or know of a shop selling one, appreciate your reply, many thanks!


----------



## jpdigital

What a post. Wow. Where do I start??

It seems like the other aluminium bikes you considered seemed a bit _"vanilla"_ (in other words, average or slightly above average and designed to appeal to the masses, or people looking at a specific price-point). The S1 is an increadible machine. It definately feels like it was _engineered_ to accomplish a _specific purpose_. All I've ever done any serious riding on has been aluminium, and my S1 is simply in a different class. It does not by any means ride like carbon, but the ride definately is _unaluminium_. What impresses me the most about about its ride is just how quick it is. The accelaration on it is amazing, absolutly amazing. That was my first impression of it when I first rode it, and whenever I get back on my other bike, I notice the difference. If you have the legs (which it sounds like you do), you'll be in for a surprise as to how easily you'll be able to respond to other riders' accelarations (i.e. someone tries to drop you on a hill, or attacks).

As far as steering/handling/responsiveness, the tracking on this bike for me is spot on, since my first ride. I feel like I can do laps around Central Park with no hands (except for the rickshaws, taxis, horse-drawn-carraiges, idiots going the wrong way & other traffic furniture). I can best describe the steering response as natural, that is, the _always _responds in the way I intend for it, whether I must perform a very quick knee-jerk reaction so as to avoid an [afforementioned] obsticle; or if I'm gliding through a sweeping turn; or if I'm taking a technical decent. It's neither nervous nor "twitchy" as my other bike can be, nor is it "vague" or "hesitant" like my bike before my current two.

As far as drawbacks, the only thing I can be critical of on the Cervélo is its paint job. From a distance it's spot on, but some of the details are lacking. There's an _ever-so-slight_ bit of overpaint on the pattern, and it looks like one of the black Cervélo logos could have recieved a second going-over. But by no means a deal-breaker. Perhaps on the higher end Cervélo bikes it may be an issue, but at this price point it has little, if any real relevance. IMO, if paint finish is a critical element in which bike you chose to ride, by a Pinarello or Colango. And, yes, I'm right there with you as to the matte black finish. I _LOVED_ that coulour scheme.

Regarding your choice of gruppo, I'm a Campag guy so you know where I stand. And, yes, I would put Veloce on par with Shimano 105; althought SRAM is quite nice, if it's available in the UK for a decent price, Rival is perhaps the best deal around for cost-to-performance with regard to gruppos. However, can you find a different wheel other than a Mavic and still remain in your price range?? Only reason I mention that is if you break a spoke, you're screwed until Mavic sends the LBS a replacement (their spoke is propietary, and not necessicarily as available as as DT Swiss or Sapim). From what I hear, DT Swiss will soon be introducing a lower end wheel which may perhaps be within the price range of a Mavic Aksium (okay, maybe a _little more_, but IMO a better investment).

As I've said before: There's no such thing as the perfect bike, but IMO the Cervélo S1 is the perfect _aluminium_ bike.


----------



## SROC3

I just took delivery of my S1 last weekend and I love it. My short review of it (nothing compared to even a portion of yours) can be found here - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183771 

There is actually one thing that does bug me about the bike......I do have the size 48 frame, and my toe reach does cross the front tires when I'm turning slowly (as to make a U-turn for example) and i've eaten ground twice already cause of this. It sucks...but I guess it will have some getting used to  Kind of embarasing when it happens in front of a lot of people.....


----------



## Svooterz

*RE : Cervélo S1 or Cannondale SIX*

You should compare apples to apples... The Cannondale Six and Cervélo S1 aren't in the same category, period. The Cannondale Six isn't quite a pure race-bred. It's got a rather tall top tube & it isn't very lightweight either.

If you want to compare the S1 to something from Cannondale, look at the CAAD9. The CAAD9 is actually lighter than the Six, it is stiffer and it's got a race-oriented short head tube.. The S1 and the CAAD9 are direct competitors. The Six is rather out of the game.

Truth be told, the Six may be a really nice bike; I don't know first hand as I haven't ridden it. But let me ask you one simple question : you are given the choice between two bike frames and one of them is lighter, stiffer _and_ less expensive than the other. Which one will you choose? I think the answer is obvious.
The lighter and stiffer frame is the CAAD9. The "other" one is the Six.

I myself am the proud owner of a CAAD4 frame - a bit dated compared to the CAAD9, but the geometry is basically the same and it's unquestionnably stiff. I find the ride to be very comfortable (thanks to a great fit) and the CAAD9 is supposedly even more comfy, yet stiffer than the CAAD4. Where handling is concerned, the CAAD's steering is precise and predictable. I've really no idea what components are offered on the CAAD9 in the UK, but in North America, the 105-equipped bike is nicely spec'ed at a very low price.

Of course, I am biased towards the Cannondale, but based on pro reviews and forum feedbacks, the S1 is a lot of bike too. Test ride the CAAD and the S1. See which one feels better and which one has the most appeal to you, then choose.


----------



## RichieNY

Timely thread as I am also looking at the S1 and the CAAD9. 

I added the Salsa Podio to my list. Everything I have read about the Podio has been positive. It is a Scandium frame and comes spec'd with SRAM Rival, Askium wheels. Web site claims 17.1 lbs for a 526 mm. top tube. Comes in about $2500 for a built bike. It's supposed to be a comfortable ride while being fast and responsive. I believe the Clif Bar racing team is on them this season and have good things to say about it. Also can be bought as a frameset.

But can't seem to find a shop in my area (NYC) that has one for me to ride.


----------



## messyparrot

lol

Yes that toe overlap is a pain.

I have learned to be very cautious about tight turns.


----------



## The Rock

RichieNY said:


> Timely thread as I am also looking at the S1 and the CAAD9.


Wow, thought I was the only one looking at Cannondale CAAD9 vs Cervelo S1... 

See posts by "miteemike3" and "Svooterz" further up in the same thread. :thumbsup: 

I rode the CAAD9 for a test drive but have not found any LBS in my area with stock demo that you could take for a spin. 

:mad2: Most LBS only stock S1 frames and you have to build it. Hence we have only to go on the reviews, and first hand feedback from actual S1 owners. From what I have read and heard so far, it's hard to resist the S1. 

I held the S1 frame in my LBS. She's very light and small (51cm) comparable weight to some carbon frames. If Cervelo brings out the 2010 in black anodized colour, OMG I will be down to my LBS like a shot. Keep your eyes/ears open for any announcement on the new colour scheme. 

I'm going to wait until Cervelo makes official announcement and photos to droll over  on 5th Sept EuroBike Show which is not long to wait now.


----------



## parker3375

You didn't hear anything from me but the '10's are gonna be black and red in the same scheme as the s3's used in the tour.


----------



## The Rock

parker3375 said:


> You didn't hear anything from me but the '10's are gonna be black and red in the same scheme as the s3's used in the tour.


:thumbsup: mom's the word. Hey uR not pulling the Rock are you 

Proof will be in the pudding.

Black/Red frame = = gotta have it. == I'm sold!!! = =

Anodized or painted? Ok maybe am pushing my luck now


----------



## RichieNY

The Rock said:


> Wow, thought I was the only one looking at Cannondale CAAD9 vs Cervelo S1...
> 
> If you're looking for a high performance bike and don't want a carbon frame you will end up looking at the S1 and the CAAD9. There's just not that much out there at that meet those criteria at the price point.
> 
> Good steel and Ti bikes at this level are mainly coming from boutique builders with much higher $$$.


----------



## AJL

parker3375 said:


> You didn't hear anything from me but the '10's are gonna be black and red in the same scheme as the s3's used in the tour.


That's too bad. A fellow roadie up the street from me has a sweet anodized gun metal grey ALU Soloist. Sharp looking bike.


----------



## 900aero

Helpful thread - I'm in the same CAAD9 - S1 debate myself at the moment. What about BMC - RaceMaster/Race Machine ? Anyone with experience between these three bikes? Or is the TeamMachine a better comparator?


----------



## groupride

*S1 vs S2: trying to convince non-cycling wife of value.*

Looking for a new bike. Test rode the S1 about a half mile and seemed to like it. Would like to take out a little further. The shop price is $2,200. And think I could be happy with this purchase.

Then I spoke with a guy who works in bikes..I guess he's a bike broker or something. He said he could get me a new 2009 S2(left-over) for $2800(orig. MSRP $4000). This would be a carbon frame. Does this sound like a "jackpot" deal, or maybe not quite?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SROC3

groupride said:


> Looking for a new bike. Test rode the S1 about a half mile and seemed to like it. Would like to take out a little further. The shop price is $2,200. And think I could be happy with this purchase.
> 
> Then I spoke with a guy who works in bikes..I guess he's a bike broker or something. He said he could get me a new 2009 S2(left-over) for $2800(orig. MSRP $4000). This would be a carbon frame. Does this sound like a "jackpot" deal, or maybe not quite?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


I have the S1, and LOVE IT. But for $400 more....dude, GET THE S2. You won't regret it. And this is coming from someone who has already spent more upgrading the bike than I did purchasing it at retail 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qualitypicz/sets/72157624178607596/


----------



## TiBike

groupride said:


> Looking for a new bike. Test rode the S1 about a half mile and seemed to like it. Would like to take out a little further. The shop price is $2,200. And think I could be happy with this purchase.
> 
> Then I spoke with a guy who works in bikes..I guess he's a bike broker or something. He said he could get me a new 2009 S2(left-over) for $2800(orig. MSRP $4000). This would be a carbon frame. Does this sound like a "jackpot" deal, or maybe not quite?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



As I read it, the S1 is a built bike and the S2 is frameset only, right? So it's not just $400 more.


----------



## AJL

TiBike said:


> As I read it, the S1 is a built bike and the S2 is frameset only, right? So it's not just $400 more.


No, @ $4K that must have been a built up bike.


----------

